# Tami Erin - Ex-Pippi-Langstrumpf-Star dreht Porno



## Backed (28 Aug. 2013)

Die „US-Pippi“ wurde 1988 von Schauspielerin Tami Erin (39) verkörpert, die jetzt mit einem ganz anderen Genre auf sich aufmerksam macht: Pornos! 

Laut dem Promi-Portal „TMZ“ wechselte Erin die bunten Kniestrümpfe gegen heiße Strapse und ist in „verschiedenen Stellungen“ in einem Hardcore-Sex-Video zu sehen. Ausschnitte sollen dem Portal vorliegen.

Der amerikanische Fernseh-Star Erin spielte 1988 im unschuldigen Alter von 14 Jahren in „Pippi Langstrumpfs neueste Streiche“ das freche Mädchen und wurde so bekannt.



 

Quelle: imago, Bild


----------



## vivodus (28 Aug. 2013)

Nun ja, sie braucht wohl das Geld?


----------



## Punisher (28 Aug. 2013)

na Und????


----------



## eagleeye. (28 Aug. 2013)

Backed schrieb:


> ...und wurde so bekannt.


*Ach ja? ...den Namen "Tami Erin" lies ich heute hier zum erstenmal.
Oder hab ich da was verpasst? 

ciao*


----------



## gunny58 (31 Okt. 2013)

Und wo ist das Video?


----------



## Charme (1 Nov. 2013)

na und jetzt jedem das seine


----------



## Handschmeichler (6 Dez. 2013)

Super Film!
Viel besser als die anderen Promi-Sextapes.


----------



## kerlonmania (26 Jan. 2014)

Thanks for the news


----------



## heuschnupfen (5 Feb. 2014)

warum nicht mal was anderes..


----------



## Balkan (23 Dez. 2014)

Wahnsinn wie sich diese Frau verändert hat.


----------

